# HELP! HELP! Joist Hangers



## allsolutions (May 6, 2006)

I have a client who is selling there house. They had a "HOME INSPECTION" 
and he noted a problem with the joist. The house is 30 years old. The buyers called an engineer and the engineer said they need about 25 joist hangers. This is in a crawl space, there is ok room to move. the floor joist are sitting on brick, and have been for 30 years. It seems sound to me, but the buyers want this done. My question is, how much would one charge? and how would this be done? There closing on the house May 31


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

allsolutions said:


> I have a client who is selling there house. They had a "HOME INSPECTION"
> and he noted a problem with the joist. The house is 30 years old. The buyers called an engineer and the engineer said they need about 25 joist hangers. This is in a crawl space, there is ok room to move. the floor joist are sitting on brick, and have been for 30 years. It seems sound to me, but the buyers want this done. My question is, how much would one charge? and how would this be done? There closing on the house May 31


$9.00 a hanger installed providing you can do it with ease.


----------



## allsolutions (May 6, 2006)

thanks, I am worried about the ease part


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

A palm nailer may help with the "with ease" part. Those things are worth a whole lot more than they sell for. If your dont own one buy one just for this job. You will be glad you did.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

allsolutions said:


> the floor joist are sitting on brick, and have been for 30 years.


did the engineer take into account if the brick needed reinforcement due to the added weight of 25 additional hangers?


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

LOL, WTF did I miss??? joists are sitting on the brick/block and the candy store home inspector says they need joist hangers??? what is that going to gain??

Heck, who cares, it's burned in homies brain and they're willing to pay ya, so I'd try to find out who this "home inspector" dude is and get to know him since it soulds like his ignorance could provide you with some gravey work LOL!!

Just wondering how your going to slide a joist hanger on a board that is resting on block considering the rim joist is probably offset a few inches too?? I'm thinking the only way your going to get a bracket in there is some sort of corner bracket, unless your jacking the joists and risk cracking things overhead there is no way you'll get a standard joist hanger under the joists to butt upto rim joist.


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

allsolutions said:


> I have a client who is selling there house. They had a "HOME INSPECTION"
> and he noted a problem with the joist. The house is 30 years old. The buyers called an engineer and the engineer said they need about 25 joist hangers. This is in a crawl space, there is ok room to move. the floor joist are sitting on brick, and have been for 30 years. It seems sound to me, but the buyers want this done. My question is, how much would one charge? and how would this be done? There closing on the house May 31



You should have had the Home Inspector install them while he was rooting around in the crawl space counting "un-hung" joists...haha and all that jibberish.

On a serious note, could you please keep us informed as to how you go about solving this prob? Seems like a real poser. Good Luck and have a great Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Do what the H.O. wants, but I'm beyond the point of crawling around in someones dirty, dank crawl space for $9.00 a joist hanger. By the time you figure cost of materials, time to go and get them, then take out all your overhead cost you'll be making min.wage.:w00t: Whats up with that? It's not an easy fix, but can be done. Several ways that I can come up with. Bottom of hanger is what 1/16 - 3/32"? You can definatly put a jack under each joist and get it to move that much without doing any harm above. Chisel some of old brick out to slide hanger on. Pack out box with 2x material so you can apply hanger. Seriously I don't think I would even consider doing it for less than $30- $40 price range per hanger ( thats at the 25 count ) Not to go and do 1.:laughing:


----------



## River Rat Dad (Feb 18, 2006)

I think you guys are missing the bigger picture here.... namely... SPIDERS  . Theres gonna be spiders down there. I have an unatural fear of spiders. In fact spiders scare the crap outta me. Im not ashamed to admit it. Spiders. Theres gonna be spiders in that crawl space. In fact theres probably a spider convention going on down there. You wouldn't get old RRD within 10 miles of that hell hole for 9 bucks a spider...errr.... hanger.....:no:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

RRD,
Thats already factored into my price. I just didn't want to sound like a little girl about it:w00t: . I'd set off a bomb down there before hand and kill everything lurking down there :thumbup: Then do the job, or maybe I'd sub it out to Adam for 9 bucks.:thumbsup:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

jmic said:


> maybe I'd sub it out to Adam for 9 bucks.:thumbsup:


DING DING DING we have a winner!!! :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

River Rat Dad said:


> I think you guys are missing the bigger picture here.... namely... SPIDERS  . Theres gonna be spiders down there. I have an unatural fear of spiders. In fact spiders scare the crap outta me. Im not ashamed to admit it. Spiders. Theres gonna be spiders in that crawl space. In fact theres probably a spider convention going on down there. You wouldn't get old RRD within 10 miles of that hell hole for 9 bucks a spider...errr.... hanger.....:no:


I am with you RRD I am like a little girl when it comes to spiders... and most other bugs too. I am so glad I live in an area where crawlspaces are rare. But you wont find me crawling around under them unless I REALLY NEED MONEY.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

IHI said:


> LOL, WTF did I miss??? joists are sitting on the brick/block and the candy store home inspector says they need joist hangers??? what is that going to gain??


WTF did I miss also???????

The original poster can take a sawzall and keep cutting the space between the bottom of the joists and the top of the sill until the cows come home to slide the hangers in or he'll have to put inside corner hangers on.

Pricing at $9.00 a hanger is obviously a joke. This whole thing is a joke.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Joe Carola said:


> WTF did I miss also???????
> 
> The original poster can take a sawzall and keep cutting the space between the bottom of the joists and the top of the sill until the cows come home to slide the hangers in or he'll have to put inside corner hangers on.
> 
> Pricing at $9.00 a hanger is obviously a joke. This whole thing is a joke.



I dont understand either.

Tell that home inspector he should have installed them while digging in there crawlspace.


----------



## wbsbadboy (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok Im curious. Exactly what is the problem with the joists? Are they sagging? Are they rotting? are they falling sideways (hey, Ive seen it happen)? 
Tell us what is happening and we can be more specific about how to best fix it.
As for installation cost I would bid it at time and materials. There are too many variables under a house to bid accuratly unless I actually crawled under and looked at each location that needs a hanger. And then I would have to go under there again? Naw...T&M on this one.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

The nine a hanger sounds about right. Last time I checked it in the means book it was something like that.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

JustaFramer said:


> The nine a hanger sounds about right. Last time I checked it in the means book it was something like that.


The means book tells you how much to figure on nailing a joists hanger on a joists that is already nailed on top of a sill in a crawl space?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Joe Carola said:


> The means book tells you how much to figure on nailing a joists hanger on a joists that is already nailed on top of a sill in a crawl space?


I know you know the answer already, but hell no it doesn't tell you that.

$9 for putting each on during framing is what it probably means.


----------



## allsolutions (May 6, 2006)

You guys are all great! When I heard what the home inspector said and then to have an engineer get involved I was amazed. This house was in great shape, the crawl space has a nice moisture barrier, plenty of head room, very clean and the home is around 30 yrs old. Some joist were doubled some were single, no twisting, all were resting nicely on the brick and blocks. I was laughing the whole time I was under there house this morning, thinking how freaking stupid this is. Things went smoothly. I had a guy use a chisel and chisel enough of the joist to slide in the hanger, and I was right behind him. I charged $25.00 per hanger Fastest money I'd made all week. I feel for the home owner that felt the pressure from the buyer and engineer and inspector to have them do this. What a waist.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

What about the spiders?


----------

